# Nausea, night terrors.. from synthroid?



## riversong (Dec 6, 2014)

I started taking Synthroid for hypothyroidism 10 days ago. I started off at 25 and then upped to 75 Synthroid 3 days ago as told by my Endo. Tonight I was eating and just got overly nauseous and my head started tingling. My sinuses have been terrible the past couple days too and I've been taking Tylenol just thinking it was a sinus infection but now idk. 3 500 mg Tylenol tablets in 2 days. I've also had some trouble sleeping the past few nights. Been having insomnia and very lucid dreams and nightmares, I wake up in the middle of the night confused and like I'm still in a dream.

Could upping the synthroid be causing nausea and is it okay to take acetaminophen(Tylenol) with Synthroid?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, that's a big increase in too short of time. I don't know what your numbers look like, but I'd stick with 25, wait six weeks, and then re-test.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You can take Tylenol, but don't take it at the same time as your Synthroid. Wait an hour if you can.


----------



## riversong (Dec 6, 2014)

My body seems to be either getting used to the medicine dosage or I'm just feeling okay the past couple days. Not sure yet. Lol still having insomnia though. Gonna see how it goes. Thank you for the helpful replies once again joplin and octavia.


----------

